# Mysterium a new decentralised VPN?



## Zagzigger (Dec 28, 2022)

Is anyone looking at Mysterium (https://www.mysterium.network/) which claims to be a different and decentralised VPN.
To post a little of the blurb on it's opening page:
_An open-source ecosystem of tools and infrastructure to liberate the web.
Our global node network empowers builders and users to access free information._

After some of the "legal" problems experienced by ProtonVPN, it may be a good alternative, or even the way of the future. 
And no, I have no connection with them and no financial stake.


----------



## BobSlacker (Dec 28, 2022)

Zagzigger said:


> Is anyone looking at Mysterium (https://www.mysterium.network/) which claims to be a different and decentralised VPN.
> To post a little of the blurb on it's opening page:
> _An open-source ecosystem of tools and infrastructure to liberate the web.
> Our global node network empowers builders and users to access free information._
> ...


I don't like the idea of renting my public IP address. But at least they are honest about it.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 3, 2023)

BobSlacker said:


> I don't like the idea of renting my public IP address. But at least they are honest about it.


Eh? With a rented public IP I won't NEED stuff like that. Just run my own server with whatever I choose from OpenVPN, OpenIKED etc.


----------



## BobSlacker (Jan 3, 2023)

free-and-bsd said:


> Eh? With a rented public IP I won't NEED stuff like that. Just run my own server with whatever I choose from OpenVPN, OpenIKED etc.


No, I meant that I don't want other peoples using my public ip.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 3, 2023)

BobSlacker said:


> No, I meant that I don't want other peoples using my public ip.


You're right, neither do I. Digital Ocean seems a better option


----------

